# Penn 975cs vs ??



## Spaz (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been using this reel for some time now for my main drum rig.I throw this on my Daiwa Saliga ballistic 35 with some decent distances.My cast with weight and bait are about 125 to 135 yards..I'm told by a few this reel is a dog for distance and I should get something faster..I need something new for my upcoming trip to the OBX.Whats the best distance reel out on the market that you can still fish with??


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Spaz, your spazin!

if your hittin that distance with bait your doing VERY WELL. if you want to stay with penn they have the 525 and the new variants as well.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Spaz said:


> I've been using this reel for some time now for my main drum rig.I throw this on my Daiwa Saliga ballistic 35 with some decent distances.My cast with weight and bait are about 125 to 135 yards..I'm told by a few this reel is a dog for distance and I should get something faster..I need something new for my upcoming trip to the OBX.Whats the best distance reel out on the market that you can still fish with??


That's a good cast. I think you are fine with what you got.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

take the time to accurately measure ur cast........if ur hittin them numbers
well like they said............


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I also used a penn 975 for Drum fishing for several years. The problem I found with the reel is this. Once you can cast well over a hundred yards on a regular basis, it takes such a LONG time to reel your bait in. The gear ratio is a 4.something to 1. To check your bait seemed like a chore. The Daiwa saltist has a nice 6:1 for a faster retrieve. JMO...


----------



## Spaz (Sep 2, 2009)

I've measured these distances dozens of times..The line is marked with a sharpy pen as soon as it hits the water,then I take the reel to work and spool the line off the reel that I threw on a empty plastic spool.Then after I get to the black marks I made with the sharpy I stop,I then reverse this process back to my reel with the line counter from my spooling machine on..Our line counter's are pretty close, usually within a couple yards..What i'm trying to fiqure out is if I'm hitting these kinda of distances with the Penn 975cs there's gotta be some other reels that outcast this...the new reel doesnt have to be a penn.I would like something with a faster retrieve ratio...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Spaz said:


> I've measured these distances dozens of times..The line is marked with a sharpy pen as soon as it hits the water,then I take the reel to work and spool the line off the reel that I threw on a empty plastic spool.Then after I get to the black marks I made with the sharpy I stop,I then reverse this process back to my reel with the line counter from my spooling machine on..Our line counter's are pretty close, usually within a couple yards..What i'm trying to fiqure out is if I'm hitting these kinda of distances with the Penn 975cs there's gotta be some other reels that outcast this...the new reel doesnt have to be a penn.I would like something with a faster retrieve ratio...


mike.

i cant think of a whole lot of reels that theoretically outcast a 975. But I dont know what else your looking for in the reel.

pen525
abu 7500/6500
daiwa slosh/shv/gw/(dunno about saltist w/o mag)
avet
diawa kaljdflaksjdflkajsdfaj;sdkljfa;dlkjfa;ldkHTMAG, but no clicker on that reel.


etc.


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

go with the mc cast avet sx


----------



## Spaz (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the responce.I'm looking for a faster retrieve ratio& a reel that will throw farther then my penn 975.Also the drag has to be good.I don't care what it cost..


----------



## Spaz (Sep 2, 2009)

What do the Avets go for?I thought theres no breaks on the Avets.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SX MC is $199. These have magnetic breaking.


----------

